# Transfert de fichier direct iPhone/iPad en wifi



## tom92 (18 Mai 2011)

Hello

A la recherche d une apps qui permet le transfert de fichiers de type pdf ou autres entre iPhone et iPad en direct.

Le but : avec mon abonnement iPhone , je telecharge un journal et je le transfert sur l IPad pour une meilleure lecture .mais ça peut être aussi un fichier autre!

Ce type de besoin devrait être important pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas prendre un abonnement IPad en plus .

Merci


----------



## colbo (18 Mai 2011)

Essaie goodreader
qui a plusieurs modes de transfer.
une, à partr de USB et iTunes, mais lourd et fichiers un par un, pas de transfer de dossiers.
l'autres par Wi-Fi, avec possibilité de passer des fichisers et dossiers à plusieurs niveaux.

Colbo


----------



## tom92 (19 Mai 2011)

colbo a dit:


> Essaie goodreader
> qui a plusieurs modes de transfer.
> une, à partr de USB et iTunes, mais lourd et fichiers un par un, pas de transfer de dossiers.
> l'autres par Wi-Fi, avec possibilité de passer des fichisers et dossiers à plusieurs niveaux.
> ...



merci mais je ne vois pas la fonction de transfert direct d'un fichier comme un pdf par wifi ou blutooth entre liPhone et l iPad, donc sans passer par un ordi .


----------



## Numa24 (19 Mai 2011)

MobileStudio Marche très bien chez moi, en plus cette application est universelle, tu ne la paye qu'une fois. Le transfert se fait par bluetooth


----------



## tom92 (22 Mai 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> MobileStudio Marche très bien chez moi, en plus cette application est universelle, tu ne la paye qu'une fois. Le transfert se fait par bluetooth



avec Mobile studio , je peux donc faire la manip suivante:
D'un iphone, j'envoi un pdf( au autre) directement sur un ipad en mode bluetooth.

ex : je telecharge un journal en pdf sur l'iphone et je l'envoi sur l'ipad 

merci


----------



## Numa24 (22 Mai 2011)

Je pense oui, il faut juste faire dans l'application ou tu télécharge ce que tu veux transférer "ouvrir avec mobilestudio" pour pouvoir l'envoyer.
Par contre ça marche pas a tous les coups, c'est assez capricieux, mais je ne connais pas d'autres solutions.


----------

